# **NEW Ride VIDEO** Southern Mudd Junkies- Mudd Madness



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's is out latest video from Mud Madness atv park.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Another great video, always enjoy watching them


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice work. Thanks!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! It was a great ride for sure.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

nice now want to ride but its only 20 out


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! The weather in North LA was perfect yesterday for riding. We couldnt have asked for better weather.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Geat vid like always :rockn:


----------

